# Browsergames in Java ?



## Kilinat (24. Sep 2011)

Hi Community  

Ich programmiere jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren Java und wollte fragen ob Java eine geeignete Sprache ist  zum schreiben eines Browsergames. Und wenn ja, wie mach ich sowas im Browser lauffähig. Hab in dem Gebiet noch leider fast garkeine Ahnung. 

PHP, HTML Kentnisse sind natürlich schon vorhanden, falls man das auch noch brauchen sollte. 

MfG Kilinat


----------



## Noctarius (24. Sep 2011)

Also die meisten Browsergames (Cusual Games) die derzeit draußen sind haben ein Flash- oder Unity Frontend und einen Java Backend Server.


----------



## Kilinat (24. Sep 2011)

Hmm, Google will mir nicht helfen... 
Was genau ist ein Java Backend Server ? Und Flash ist doch fast nur Grafik oder ?
Ich stelle mir so ein Browsergame wie "Die Stämme" vor und sowas.

MfG


----------



## Noctarius (24. Sep 2011)

Also sowas wie die Stämme ist reines HTML / JS im Frontend. Aber wenn dir der Begriff "Java Backend Server" nicht viel sagt wirst du da sicher Probleme bei der Umsetzung bekommen.

Das ist kein Programm sondern eine Programmart. Eben ein Server, Java basiert, welcher sich darum kümmert das Spiel zu verwalten und meistens auch das Frontend (also den HTML Code) generiert und an den Browser schickt.


----------



## Kilinat (24. Sep 2011)

Das heisst, da is auch kein PHP enthalten in Spielen wie "Die Stämme" ?

Und was macht das Backend überhaupt ?


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Sep 2011)

Du kannst den Teil entweder in PHP schreiben oder Java, da du aber in einem Java-Forum fragst, ist doch schon klar, welche Antwort du erhalten wirst...


----------



## Noctarius (24. Sep 2011)

Und ich bin erstmal von größeren Games ausgegangen (wie diese ätzenden Pro7 oder Facebook Games). Dort liegt fast immer Java als Backend vor. Für die Stämme würde dir auch PHP reichen.
Generell ist immer die Frage ob ich permanente Daten im Speicher brauche welche über mehrere Spieler verteilt werden müssen oder ob ein reines Request-Response System (wie meistens bei PHP in Verbindung mit einer DB) ausreicht.

Aber wie ice-breaker schon sagte, in einem Java Forum wirst du wohl Java als Tipp bekommen. Sonst solltest du dir eher ein generelles Forum wie spieleprogrammierer.de - Spiele programmieren und entwickeln raussuchen


----------



## Kilinat (24. Sep 2011)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst den Teil entweder in PHP schreiben oder Java, da du aber in einem Java-Forum fragst, ist doch schon klar, welche Antwort du erhalten wirst...



Welchen Teil jetzt?
Kann man mir vielleicht kurz den Unterschied von Frontend und Backend erklären ? Ich denke mal, Frontend ist das, was der Benutzer sieht, und das Backend das, was dann halt im Hintergrund passiert.


----------



## Noctarius (24. Sep 2011)

Kilinat hat gesagt.:


> Welchen Teil jetzt?
> Kann man mir vielleicht kurz den Unterschied von Frontend und Backend erklären ? Ich denke mal, Frontend ist das, was der Benutzer sieht, und das Backend das, was dann halt im Hintergrund passiert.



Also wenn dir diese Dinge nichts sagen solltest du die Idee mit einem Spiel vielleicht noch einmal etwas zurückstellen...

Frontend (Client, Browser, ...), Backend (Server)


----------



## Kilinat (24. Sep 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn dir diese Dinge nichts sagen solltest du die Idee mit einem Spiel vielleicht noch einmal etwas zurückstellen...
> 
> Frontend (Client, Browser, ...), Backend (Server)



Aso okay, ja in Java hab ich schon Server geschrieben - in PHP noch nicht, dass wird aber wohl auch mein größtes Problem werden. Hat jemand vielleicht ein gutes Tutorial / Buch genau dafür ?


----------



## Noctarius (24. Sep 2011)

Zu was?


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Sep 2011)

Backend-Server ist ein Begriff 
Du schreibst deswegen keinen Server, du schreibst bezogen auf PHP nun nur Scripte die eine HTML-Ausgabe erzeugen, du solltest wirklich dein zu hoch gestecktes Ziel nochmal zurückstellen und an den Grundlagen weitermachen. Wenn du nicht sofort instinktiv weisst, wie man so etwas baut, hast du bei einem solchen Monsterprojekt schon verloren.

Ganz klar ein Help-Vampire ...


----------



## Kilinat (24. Sep 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Zu was?



Ich muss ja die Daten der Spieler speichern, würde das in einer DB reichen, wenn ich sowas wie Die Stämme machen würde ?


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Sep 2011)

beschäftige dich nochmal mit den Grundlagen, so wird das nichts ....
Und wenn du es mit PHP umsetzen möchtest, würde ich dir nahe legen, solche Fragen auch in einem PHP-Forum zu stellen.


----------



## Kilinat (24. Sep 2011)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> beschäftige dich nochmal mit den Grundlagen, so wird das nichts ....
> Und wenn du es mit PHP umsetzen möchtest, würde ich dir nahe legen, solche Fragen auch in einem PHP-Forum zu stellen.



Ja das war die Frage, ob jemand vielleicht ein Tutorial / Buch hat für speziell Browsergames.


----------



## Noctarius (24. Sep 2011)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> beschäftige dich nochmal mit den Grundlagen, so wird das nichts ....
> Und wenn du es mit PHP umsetzen möchtest, würde ich dir nahe legen, solche Fragen auch in einem PHP-Forum zu stellen.



+1 hatte ich ja schon mehrfach erwähnt


----------



## Kilinat (24. Sep 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> +1 hatte ich ja schon mehrfach erwähnt



Und, habt ihr dafür vielleicht eine gute Quelle ?


----------



## Gast2 (24. Sep 2011)

Jup.
PHP Forum: phpforum.de - die Community rund um PHP!


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Sep 2011)

Kilinat hat gesagt.:


> Ja das war die Frage, ob jemand vielleicht ein Tutorial / Buch hat für speziell Browsergames.


so etwas wird es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht geben: Ein Browsergame ist auch nur eine Web-Anwendung. Wer dafür ein Tutorial/Buch benötigt, dem fehlen noch zu viele Grundlagen.



EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Jup.
> PHP Forum: phpforum.de - die Community rund um PHP!


Die tun mir jetzt schon leid 
Aber ich vermute mal die haben vorgefertigte Antworten für so etwas, solche Anfragen kommen da sicherlich mehrmals im Monat


----------



## jDennis79 (24. Sep 2011)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> Die tun mir jetzt schon leid
> Aber ich vermute mal die haben vorgefertigte Antworten für so etwas, solche Anfragen kommen da sicherlich mehrmals im Monat



Und schon ist er drüben, und schon hat er seine vorgefertigte Antwort bekommen:

Browsergame Grundlagen - PHP Forum: phpforum.de


----------



## njans (24. Sep 2011)

Du kannst mal "Drakensang Online" anschauen, das Spiel ist ein JApplet. Allerdings ist das Spiel eher wie Diablo und kein rundenbasiertes, handelsübliches Browsergame.


----------



## Marco13 (24. Sep 2011)

Hab' nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber zur grundsätzlichen Eignung von Java für Browsergames kann ich nur auf http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/100096-cell-invaders-applet.html (und die Signatur im Eröffnungspost!) verweisen. Damit dürften Zweifel in dieser Hinsicht nicht nur ein für alle Mal ausgeräumt, sondern in einem halbtransparenten Dunst aus animierten Partikeln vaporisiert sein.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (24. Sep 2011)

Hier eines was nochnicht fertig ist,aber sehr gut aussieht  (von deren videos her):

Urban Galaxy Online


----------

